# Estimation Macintosh 1987



## Goo69 (17 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer de mon grand-père un Mac II de 1987 comprenant l'écran, l'UC, la souris, le clavier et les câbles. Le tout en parfait état et fonctionnel.
Le modèle : M0401Z
N° de série : 5005723
Sauriez-vous si cela pourrait encore intéresser des personnes (collectionneurs ?) et combien cela peut-il valoir aujourd'hui ?

Merci par avance pour vos conseils !

Goo


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2019)

Cela peut intéresser des collectionneurs, mais ce n'est pas la machine la plus rare ni la plus recherchée. Un lot complet vaut généralement plus qu'une UC seule, surtout avec tous les autres accessoires. Généralement, les Mac II en très bon état s'échangent autour de la centaine d'euros, avec leur clavier et souris. (Et si j'en crois l'historique eBay, on est plus autour des 80 € ces derniers temps.) L'écran peut probablement faire monter les enchères, c'est un chouette modèle avec un super bon tube. Mais il n'est pas particulièrement rare non plus.


----------



## Goo69 (17 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Cela peut intéresser des collectionneurs, mais ce n'est pas la machine la plus rare ni la plus recherchée. Un lot complet vaut généralement plus qu'une UC seule, surtout avec tous les autres accessoires. Généralement, les Mac II en très bon état s'échangent autour de la centaine d'euros, avec leur clavier et souris. (Et si j'en crois l'historique eBay, on est plus autour des 80 € ces derniers temps.) L'écran peut probablement faire monter les enchères, c'est un chouette modèle avec un super bon tube. Mais il n'est pas particulièrement rare non plus.


Ok, dans ce cas je vais certainement le stocker quelque part.
Merci pour ces précisions Anthony !


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2019)

Garde quand même un œil sur l'historique des enchères sur eBay. Le côté « tout complet » peut vraiment jouer, et faire partir ça à bon prix.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Octobre 2019)

Goo69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer de mon grand-père un Mac II de 1987 comprenant l'écran, l'UC, la souris, le clavier et les câbles. Le tout en parfait état et fonctionnel.
> Le modèle : M0401Z
> ...



Avec quelques photos ça serait sympa 

Les MacII sont plutôt rare en fait, la plupart ont été upgradé en MacIIx et fx, l'investissement était important (un MacPro d'aujourd'hui) et ça évoluait tellement vite qu'Apple proposait des changement de carte mère au bout d'un an ou deux pour rester au top ;-)
Regardes s'il n'a pas été upgradé...

Sinon un MacII d'origine, en état de marche en plus c'est pas si courant, 32 ans tout de même !
Il y a eu deux versions de carte mère, la deuxième avec des petits condensateurs ronds électrolytiques qui finissent par fuir avec le temps et qui endommagent la carte mère. Quelques photos de l'intérieur et je te dirais quelle version tu as ;-)

L'écran vendu avec en général, c'était un Sony Trinitron 14" badgé Apple de très bonne qualité (tube à la face avant cylindrique), qui vieillit plutôt bien.

L'UC c'est une grosse machine, et l'écran est assez lourd, donc privilégie un acheteur qui viendra les chercher... S'il est en très bon état et fonctionnel, avec la carte v1 ou la v2 re-cappée, ça vaut le coup de le mettre aux enchères, je serais un peu plus optimiste qu'Anthony 

J'aime bien cette machine, le premier Mac que j'ai acheté neuf, ça m'a couté un bras ;-)
http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/Mac2.html


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> S'il est en très bon état et fonctionnel, avec la carte v1 ou la v2 re-cappée, ça vaut le coup de le mettre aux enchères, je serais un peu plus optimiste qu'Anthony



Ah non, je crois qu'on est du même avis. Le pack complet, avec un bon état, ça peut partir à bon prix.


----------



## Goo69 (17 Octobre 2019)

Merci pour vos retours !
Voici une photo de l'ensemble (avec une imprimante HP) et une sous le capot.
Je ne peux pas vous dire s'il y a eu des modifications dans le temps...


----------



## Big Ben (17 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
 il semble d’origine, est-il possible d’avoir une photo sans la plaque avec le disque dur et le lecteur de disquette?
Avec les détails sur la pile et les chipset rom/iwm?


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2019)

Dire que j'ai utilisé ce type de Mac avec les versions 1.0 de Photoshop et Illustrator me donne un sacré coup de vieux. Mais c'est vrai que le petit écran de 14" n'était pas si mal.


----------



## Goo69 (17 Octobre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il semble d’origine, est-il possible d’avoir une photo sans la plaque avec le disque dur et le lecteur de disquette?
> Avec les détails sur la pile et les chipset rom/iwm?


Bonsoir Big Ben,

Voici les photos, bien que je ne sois pas certain pour la pile et les chipsets.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Octobre 2019)

C'est une carte mère première version (avec 12 pavés sous les slots Nubus).
La deuxième version a une puce de gestion du Nubus différente) :



La carte mère première version de ton MacII est plus robuste, pas de petits condensateurs ronds qui fuient 
La ref en haut à gauche (avant le petit carré blanc) doit être 630-140-  et 820-0163-03 au dessus ? je n'arrive pas à voir sur ta photo.

Si en plus les piles de sauvegarde sont encore bonne, c'est nickel, sinon elle sont soudées (comme les premier SE) mais c'est pas très compliqué à remplacer (sur certain modèle, Apple proposait même une modification avec un support pour les rendre amovible, tu l'as peut-être, c'est sous le plateau support du disque dur).

L'écran est bien le Sony Trinitron 14", et la carte video, une Toby, la première carte video couleur Nubus Apple, avec l'extension 256 couleurs.

Le Quantum Prodrive a été remplacé, il n'est pas d'origine Apple, c'était un 5"1/4 d'origine.

Si les piles ont encore du jus, il doit démarrer.


----------



## Goo69 (17 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est une carte mère première version (avec 12 pavés sous les slots Nubus).
> La deuxième version a une puce de gestion du Nubus différente) :
> Voir la pièce jointe 141543
> 
> ...


Merci pour tous vos commentaires, je comprends un peu mieux ce que j'ai sous les yeux !
C'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas précisé, mais il tourne parfaitement; mon grand père l'utilisait encore dernièrement pour faire des tableurs excel ^^
Par contre, pour les références, voici ce que nous avons :

sous la ligne H : 630-0153-
tout à droite de la carte, au bout des lignes A, B et C : 820-0198-A7 (réf de la carte vidéo).
Et tout à fait pour le Quantum Prodrive; je ne sais pas s'il a été remplacé, mais c'est un lecteur 3.5".


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2019)

Goo69 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas précisé, mais il tourne parfaitement; mon grand père l'utilisait encore dernièrement pour faire des tableurs excel ^^
> Par contre, pour les références, voici ce que nous avons :
> 
> sous la ligne H : 630-0153-
> tout à droite de la carte, au bout des lignes A, B et C : 820-0198-A7 (réf de la carte vidéo).



C'est les références sur la carte video. C'est bien une carte Toby ;-)
Tu as aussi des références sur la carte mère elle-même :



C'est impeccable, s'il l'a utilisé régulièrement les piles sont encore chargées.
Quand elles sont vides le Mac ne démarrent plus. C'est comme ça sur les MacII, Iix et IIfx.
Sur les suivants Apple a réglé le problème et ils démarrent même sans pile.


----------



## Goo69 (18 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est les références sur la carte video. C'est bien une carte Toby ;-)
> Tu as aussi des références sur la carte mère elle-même :
> Voir la pièce jointe 141599
> 
> ...


Ok Vu !!
La référence est bien 630-0140-
Merci pour ce tour complet de la machine.
Et au sujet de la mémoire, arrivevez-vous à voir la taille ?

Sinon, si j'ai bien compris, le fait que ce soit un Mac II avec une carte mère V1 non upgradé, que la carte vidéo soit Nubus avec extension de 256 couleurs soit d'origine, que l'écran Sony Trinitron 14'' soit de bonne facture et surtout qu'il fonctionne, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour un collectionneur et qu'on peut espérer le céder pour plus de 80€ (si j'arrive à trouver un acheteur vu le poids et la fragilité) ?


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2019)

Goo69 a dit:


> et surtout qu'il fonctionne, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour un collectionneur et qu'on peut espérer le céder pour plus de 80€ (si j'arrive à trouver un acheteur vu le poids et la fragilité) ?



Là, faut clairement taper dans le haut de la fourchette des prix, la machine est d'origine et super propre. Regarde l'historique des prix d'eBay, fouine un peu, ça devrait t'aider à définir le prix. Et surtout, prends un maximum de photos et détaille un maximum l'annonce.


----------



## Big Ben (18 Octobre 2019)

Honnêtement si cette machine n’a jamais vraiment été à l’arrêt, 80€ c’est un poil bas, je trouve la marché souvent surcôté, mais là c’est une très belle pièce en parfait état de fonctionnement. Pour le coup à défaut d’être rare c’est pas banal!

Si en plus y’a les disquettes et manuels c’est encore mieux et si y’a le carton c’est fantastique!

Pour le transport, j’en ai déjà eu 2 via mondial relay sans soucis, c’est robuste, par contre l’écran est à envoyer séparément, idem pour le clavier/souris idéalement! (Ce qui fait grimper les frais de port :/ )


----------



## flippy (18 Octobre 2019)

Il me semble que les modèles fin 88 étaient livrés avec *2* lecteurs de disquette. Peut-être me trompai-je ?


----------



## Goo69 (18 Octobre 2019)

flippy a dit:


> Il me semble que les modèles fin 88 étaient livrés avec *2* lecteurs de disquette. Peut-être me trompai-je ?


Il est d'août 1987 !


----------



## flippy (18 Octobre 2019)

Ça a été mon tout premier Mac (avant de passer au fx). Petite anecdote : je n'avais jamais ouvert la bête jusqu'au jour où j'ai dû rajouter une carte NuBus. STUPÉFACTION. J'ouvre le couvercle et je découvre une boîte à chaussures (grande certes) avec *presque RIEN dedans* , beaucoup de vide (et pour le prix que ça avait coûté). A l'époque, on se faisait une certaine idée des "ordinateurs" : un monstre rempli à la gueule de fils, de shunts et autres condensateurs... Comme quoi, quand on ne connaît pas encore, on peut se faire de sacrées idées ...


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2019)

C’est une belle machine de 32 ans, rare dans cet état, à part le disque dur, complètement d’origine. 
Si ton grand père a garder le disque dur d’origine, même en panne, et les emballages avec les docs,  c’est bingo [emoji3]
Le prix peut s’envoler dans un bon jour sur la baie. 
Mais faut soigner l’expédition et y mettre le prix, c’est vrai, avec l’écran emballé séparément, bien calé. 

Le deuxième lecteur était en option




1700Frs [emoji57]


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 1700Frs [emoji57]



Et on se plaint du prix des options SSD !


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2019)

Il était livré à l’origine avec 1Mo de RAM (8 barrettes de 256k - 30-pin), c’était rapidement insuffisant... 
Le tien a 4 barrettes, je suppose 4x1Mo, c’est peu mais suffisant pour l’utiliser avec un seul soft à la fois, ou 4x4Mo mais c’est peu probable, il a une HMMU et sans PMMU il ne peut pas adresser plus de 8Mo.
Mets le en route et va voir dans le menu Pomme à gauche : “À propos du Finder”, tu auras la version du système et le total de la mémoire installée.


----------



## dtb06 (21 Octobre 2019)

En tout cas il a l'air propre et pas trop jauni, à ta place je ne le vendrais pas, sa valeur pécuniaire n'étant pas élevée.


----------

